# Καθρέφτη καθρεφτάκη μου, ποια είναι η πιο δύσκολη απ' όλες...



## Palavra (Nov 13, 2012)

...τις γλώσσες που ξέρουν οι Λεξιλόγοι; Αυτονομηθήκαμε από εδώ.


Καλά, εσείς κάνετε πλάκα αλλά κάτι τέτοιο το έχω ακούσει λάιβ - αλλά δεν είχα χρόνο να ρωτήσω την ενδιαφερόμενη τι εννοεί και να τραβήξω μετά τα μαλλιά μου...

Μέχρι τώρα που μαθαίνω γερμανικά πάντως, δεν έχω δει καμιά ιδιαίτερη πολυπλοκότητα στη γραμματική (είναι βέβαια αρχή), όλα μου φαίνονται πολύ λογικά. Βοηθάει πολύ το ότι (επαναλαμβάνω, από ό,τι έχω δει μέχρι τώρα -αν λέω κάτι λάθος είμαι σίγουρη ότι θα έλθει ο οφθαλμός ος τα πανθ' ορά να με διορθώσει) υπάρχουν σαφείς και σταθεροί κανόνες.

Να μας πουν για τα πορτογαλικά, μάλιστα: έχουν υποτακτική _*σε όλους τους χρόνους*_ (ναι, ακόμα και στον μέλλοντα) και την χρησιμοποιούν κανονικότατα (σε αντίθεση με τα ιταλικά) με ένα σωρό εκφράσεις που πρέπει να τις μάθεις, λαμβάνοντας πάντα υπόψη το χρόνο του ρήματος της κύριας πρότασης, ενώ παράλληλα τα ρήματα έχουν συζυγίες και φυ-σι-κά εξαιρέσεις κλπ. Εκτός αυτού, έχουν προσωπικό απαρέμφατο που χρησιμοποιείται σε συγκεκριμένες περιπτώσεις ετεροπροσωπίας, και σύνθετους κανόνες συντακτικού. Για να μην πιάσω και τις προθέσεις, γιατί δεν τελειώνω ούτε αύριο.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 13, 2012)

Παλάβρα, αν θες εύκολη -πανεύκολη- γλώσσα, την απλούστερη και ευκολότερη μεταξύ των ινδοευρωπαϊκών, μάθε περσικά.
(Πρέπει βέβαια να ξεκινήσεις μαθαίνοντας το αλφάβητο).

Όλιβερ, δεν είδες τις «τελευταίες ειδήσεις» στη διπλανή δεξιά στήλη; ;)


----------



## Palavra (Nov 13, 2012)

Marinos said:


> Παλάβρα, αν θες εύκολη -πανεύκολη- γλώσσα, την απλούστερη και ευκολότερη μεταξύ των ινδοευρωπαϊκών, μάθε περσικά.
> (Πρέπει βέβαια να ξεκινήσεις μαθαίνοντας το αλφάβητο).


Αχά! Δε μου λες, με το λεξιλόγιο διευκολύνεσαι αν ξέρεις τουρκικά;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 13, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Μέχρι τώρα που μαθαίνω γερμανικά πάντως, δεν έχω δει καμιά ιδιαίτερη πολυπλοκότητα στη γραμματική *(είναι βέβαια αρχή)*, όλα μου φαίνονται πολύ λογικά.


Ε, ναι. :) Μπορεί να υπάρχει φυσική γλώσσα χωρίς εξαιρέσεις; (Παρεμπ. με τα άρθρα, πώς τα πας; ;))


----------



## Palavra (Nov 13, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> (Παρεμπ. με τα άρθρα, πώς τα πας; ;))


Χάλια, εννοείται, αλλά αυτό είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό κτγμ - και στα γαλλικά και στα πορτογαλικά είχα πρόβλημα. Σιγά σιγά αυτά μαθαίνονται, νομίζω.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 13, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Αχά! Δε μου λες, με το λεξιλόγιο διευκολύνεσαι αν ξέρεις τουρκικά;



Όχι πάρα πολύ· αν ξέρεις οθωμανικά, τότε αλλάζει.
Αλλά φαντάσου: δεν έχει γένη· δεν έχει άρθρα (μόνο ένα απλό αόριστο άρθρο, μια συλλαβή στο τέλος της λέξης)· δεν έχει πτώσεις (μόνο κάτι σαν έναρθρη αιτιατική, προσθέτεις απλώς μια συλλαβή στο τέλος)· οι χρόνοι των ρημάτων είναι απλή σαν αριθμητική· ανώμαλα ρήματα γιοκ (μόνο μια σειρά διθεματικά, κάπως σαν τον αόριστο β΄ των αρχαίων, κι αυτά λίγα και εύκολα). Τι άλλο να προσθέσω; Α, υπέροχη φωνολογία, κάτι φωνήεντα να τα πιεις στο ποτήρι.


----------



## Palavra (Nov 13, 2012)

Σαν τα τουρκικά με πιο δύσκολο αλφάβητο μου ακούγονται. Η σύνταξη;


----------



## Marinos (Nov 13, 2012)

Ε, εδώ σ' έχω: γιατί μίλησα για ινδοευρωπαϊκές γλώσσες; Η σύνταξη είναι ακριβώς-όπως-η-δικιά-μας. Λέξη προς λέξη μεταφράζεις.


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 13, 2012)

Πιστεύω πως έχω αρκετές γλωσσολογικές γνώσεις για να πω ότι η δυσκολότερη γλώσσα είναι είτε η αγγλική είτε η ελληνική...

...αφού είναι οι μόνες δυο γλώσσες που ξέρω. Χι χι.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Nov 13, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Πιστεύω πως έχω αρκετές γλωσσολογικές γνώσεις για να πω ότι η δυσκολότερη γλώσσα είναι είτε η αγγλική είτε η ελληνική...
> 
> ...αφού είναι οι μόνες δυο γλώσσες που ξέρω. Χι χι.



Αν υποψιαστώ (φωνή *Σαπφούς* Νοταρά) ότι ο γλυκός μου ο Ελληγενής κάνει διαολιές κρύβοντας με άσπρη γραμματοσειρά τα φυτίλια μηνύματά του θ' αποθάνω! :twit: :twit:


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 13, 2012)

Νομίζω ότι ο αυτοσαρκασμός είναι φανερός και χωρίς την αφανή γραμμή.:inno:


----------



## MelidonisM (Nov 13, 2012)

*Wikibooks:Language_Learning_Difficulty_for_English_Speakers*
έρευνα για αγγλόφωνους από το αμερικανικό Στέιτ Ντιπάρτμεντ:

1) πρώτη κατηγορία, οι εύκολες:
Afrikaans, Catalan, Danish, Dutch, French, Galician, Italian, Norwegian, Portuguese, Romanian, Spanish, Swedish
German, Indonesian, Javanese, Jumieka, Malay, Swahili
2) δεύτερη κατηγορία, ελληνικά, περσικά, ρωσικά, και λοιπές.
3) τρίτη και φαρμακερή: Arabic, Cantonese, Japanese, Korean, Mandarin, Taiwanese, Wu

Ευκαιρία να γίνει και κάποια έρευνα κατάταξης των ξένων γλωσσών με βάση τη δυσκολία εκμάθησης και για τους ανάδελφους έλληνες· 
λογικά στην πρώτη κατηγορία θα μπουν και βαλκανικές, εκτός από αγγλικά, ιταλικά και ισπανικά.


----------



## SBE (Nov 14, 2012)

Βεβαίως δεν μπορώ να πω ποιά είναι η πιο δύσκολη γλώσσα, μπορώ μόνο να πω ποιά ήταν η πιο δύσκολη για μένα. 
Ξεκινάμε... Αγγλικά- γαλλικά δεν τα σχολιάζω, χάνονται στην αχλή του χρόνου. 
Επειδή στο πανεπιστήμιο είχαμε επιλογή ξένη γλώσσα κι εγώ είμαι ούφο, διάλεξα ιταλικά. Που σημαίνει ότι έπρεπε να διαβάζω, ενώ αν είχα διαλέξει αγγλικά- γαλλικά, όπως έκανε η πλειοψηφία, θα χαζολογούσα και θα είχα εξασφαλίσει βαθμό. Και στα ιταλικά επέμεναν να μαθαίνουμε τα ανώμαλα ρήματα κλπ κλπ, όπως στα γαλλικά. Επειδή έκανα μόνο τα του πανεπιστημίου, και μετά ιδιαίτερα με μια φοβερή ιταλίδα, θεωρητικά θα έπρεπε να είμαι σκράπας, στην πράξη συνεννοούμαι μια χαρά και καταλαβαίνω τον Μονταλμπάνο στην τηλεόραση εκτός αν το γυρίζουν στα σιτσιλιάνικα. Μια φορά (ω, έπαρση των επάρσεων), ξεκίνησα να διαβάζω Εκο στα Ιταλικά, αλλά το παράτησα στο πι και φι. Οπότε τα Ιταλικά ήταν θεωρητικά εύκολη γλώσσα. Αλλά... μεγάλωσα σε γειτονιά με ελληνοϊταλούς. Μπορεί να έχει σημασία. 

Πάμε τώρα στα Γερμανικά. Λοιπόν, τα γερμανικά ήταν ωραία και καλά στην πρώτη τάξη. Από τη δεύτερη ζόριζαν. Και τελικά επειδή κάπου εκεί μετακόμισα Λονδίνο, έγιναν ένα βάρος ασήκωτο. Διότι στην Αγγλία τα διδάσκουν στους Αγγλόφωνους διαισθητικά. Χωρίς γραμματική, χωρίς τίποτα. Σύστημα δηλαδή που δεν το καταλάβαινα με τίποτα, και δεν μπορούσα να πιστέψω ότι οι Άγγλοι μάθαιναν τόσο γρήγορα κι εγώ είχα κολλήσει. Τεσπά, σε κάποιο ταξίδι για μαθήματα γερμανικών στην πρώην ανατολική, που δε μιλάει κανένας αγγλικά, μίλαγα με κάποιον κι έλεγα ασυναρτησίες και λέξεις που μου φαινόταν ότι τις έβγαζα από το μυαλό μου και δεν υπήρχαν. Μετά κοίταξα λεξικό κι όχι μόνο υπήρχαν αλλά τις χρησιμοποιούσα σωστά. Βρε μπας και δουλεύει το διαισθητικό; Φυσικά δεν υπήρχε καμία συμφωνία πτώσεων, χρόνων κλπ προφανώς του έλεγα του ανθρώπου Εγκω ντεν ξέρει που παει εντώ, μεγκάλο μέγαρο συν η σταθμός της τραίνου θα πηγκαίνει αποβάθρα χτες, παίρνει φωτογραφία να ντείξει φίλο μου. Υποθέτω μιλάω σαν γκασταρμπάιτερ που διάβασε ένα λεξικό και του έμειναν πέντε λέξεις βαρύγδουπες. Αλλά μόνο πέντε λέξεις. Γιατί το μεγάλο πρόβλημα με τα γερμανικά είναι το λεξιλόγιο. Ή ίσως το ότι μεγάλωσα και δεν έχω την ευελιξία που είχα να εκφράζομαι με τις λέξεις που ξέρω, μόνο. Και για όποιον ρωτήσει από τις προθέσεις ξέρω μόνο με τι πτώση συντάσσεται το mit. 

Και το κερασάκι, επειδή γουστάριζα τσάμπα ταξιδάκι στην Ισπανία, γράφτηκα στα μαθήματα Ισπανικών του πανεπιστημίου που εργαζόμουν τότε (δωρεάν για το προσωπικό). Τα διδάσκουν όπως και τα γερμανικά, αλλά με λίγο πιο ουσιώδη θεματολογία (ασχολούνται και με τα πολιτικοϊστορικά). Εκεί λοιπόν το πρόβλημα είναι ότι τον πρώτο χρόνο άνοιγα το στόμα μου και μίλαγα ιταλικά. Κουτσά- στραβά κατάφερνα να κάνω τις εργασίες, έπαιρνα και καλούτσικους βαθμούς (!!!!!!), σχεδόν μόνιμη παρατήρηση από κάτω _οι υπογραμμισμένες λέξεις είναι ιταλικές, όχι ισπανικές_. Τώρα έχουν γίνει μια σαλάτα όλα στο μυαλό, και λόγω του ότι τα ισπανικά είναι πιο πρόσφατα, πλέον δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω ιταλικά, ανοίγω το στόμα μου κι αντί να πω _μπονασέρα σινιορίνα, μπονασέρα_, λέω _μπονασέρα σενιορίτα_.  Κι όπως είπα και πιο πάνω, αν δεν ήταν τα ιταλικά αστυνομικά του μπιμπισί θα τα είχα ξεχάσει τελείως. 
Κάποια εποχή θα μάθω ρώσσικα, πού θα μου πάει...


----------



## Hellegennes (Nov 14, 2012)

SBE said:


> Κάποια εποχή θα μάθω ρώσσικα, πού θα μου πάει...



Επειδή έμαθες τόσο καλά τις προαναφερθείσες;


----------



## SBE (Nov 14, 2012)

Hellegennes said:


> Επειδή έμαθες τόσο καλά τις προαναφερθείσες;



Ακριβώς. Ελπίζω ότι μια μέρα θα μάθω ρώσσικα και θα τα μάθω καλά. Χωρίς σαλάτες, χωρίς προβλήματα και θα έχω και πλούσιο λεξιλόγιο. Γιατρέ μου, είμαι καλά;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 14, 2012)

SBE said:


> Τώρα έχουν γίνει μια σαλάτα όλα στο μυαλό, και λόγω του ότι τα ισπανικά είναι πιο πρόσφατα, πλεον δεν μπορώ να μιλήσω ιταλικά, ανοίγω το στόμα μου κι αντί να πω _μπονασέρα σινιορίνα, μπονασέρα_, λέω _μπονασέρα σενιορίτα_.


Εκτός από το πρωινό γέλιο για το οποίο ευχαριστώ (:)), έχω να προσθέσω το εξής: αυτό που περιγράφεις είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό. Να φανταστείς, το παθαίνουν και οι ίδιοι οι φυσικοί ομιλητές των λατινικών γλωσσών. Οι Ισπανοπορτογάλοι λένε το δικό τους μίγμα portuñol .



SBE said:


> Ακριβώς. Ελπίζω ότι μια μέρα θα μάθω ρώσσικα και θα τα μάθω καλά. Χωρίς σαλάτες, χωρίς προβλήματακαι θα εχω και πλούσιο λεξιλόγιο. Γιατρέ μου, είμαι καλά;


Εγώ (που έχω πετριά με τις γλώσσες οπότε ίσως θα είμαι στο διπλανό ιατρείο με το ζουρλομανδύα) νομίζω πως αν ξεκινήσεις και σου αρέσει, θα μάθεις καλά. Μπορεί να καταφέρεις να διαβάζεις και Ντοστογιέφσκι στο πρωτότυπο - πράγμα που είμαι σίγουρη πως θα σε αποζημιώσει για το ότι θα έχεις μάθει μια γλώσσα που για να τη μιλήσεις πρέπει πρώτα να κάνεις διατάσεις στη γλώσσα σου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Nov 14, 2012)

Palavra said:


> Οι Ισπανοπορτογάλοι λένε το δικό τους μίγμα portuñol .


Κι εμείς, πώς να τα λέμε; Πορσπανικά; Πορτοσπανικά;


----------



## Palavra (Nov 14, 2012)

Πορτοσπανιόλικα; Δεν ξέρω, και το συνάντησα και τις προάλλες και το σκεφτόμουν...


----------



## bernardina (Nov 14, 2012)

1) Ζηλεύω τους ανθρώπους που μιλάνε _καλά_ πολλές γλώσσες, σχεδόν όσο ζηλεύω αυτούς που ξέρουν πολύ καλά ένα μουσικό όργανο.
2) Επειδή τα αγγλικά μού απορρόφησαν όλη την ενέργεια (και το χρόνο), τόσο για να τα μάθω όσο και για να τα εκμεταλλευτώ βιοποριστικά, τα ιταλικά, τα γαλλικά και τα γερμανικά μου παρέμειναν σε εμβρυϊκό στάδιο --τόσο που ντρέπομαι ν' ανοίξω το στόμα μου.
3) Μια μέρα -επειδή η ελπίδα πεθαίνει τελευταία- θέλω να ξέρω τόσο καλά πορτογαλικά ώστε να καταλαβαίνω τι λέει αυτό το τραγούδι χωρίς να μου τα μεταφράζει κανείς. ;)


----------

